# Boat Ramp



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

What's the closest ramp to the M&M in VA?


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I'm thinking it's the public ramp at the James River Bridge.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

nah if your talking about the monitor merrimac that would be pettersons off chesapeake avenue. Its a 5 minute run to get to the bridge tunnel. James river would be atleast a 15 or 20 minute ride.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

mud said:


> nah if your talking about the monitor merrimac that would be pettersons off chesapeake avenue. Its a 5 minute run to get to the bridge tunnel. James river would be atleast a 15 or 20 minute ride.


What's "pettersons"? What's the launch fee? 

Thanks guys


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have google earth its called the monitor merrimac over look park and fishing pier. Free and open year round. The ramp is on the backside of the park and watch the tides as you put in/out it gets shallow but other than that its a great location. I put in there and go to both bridge tunnels


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason, I may be there early Sat.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ok so where did you go and how did you do?? Report please!!!


----------

